# What are you doing during the "Org crash of 2003"



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

So what is keeping you entertained while the org is down? I have watched a couple movies, actually got some work done and went to bed on time for the first time since the last crash


----------



## noamatt (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: What are you doing during the "Org crash of 2003" (eunos94)*

Computer Games, DVD's and putting all the stuff I boxed up for renovating my room back on the desk and shelves


----------



## Eeyore99nb (May 31, 2003)

*Re: What are you doing during the "Org crash of 2003" (eunos94)*

Same thing I do every day...just not spending time on the org...








I split my time between the vortex, the samba, ohiovw etc...


----------



## BHM-VDUBYA (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm patiently waiting for the Org to be back up. I guess I'll have to actually do some work today!


----------



## noamatt (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (BHM-VDUBYA)*

Twiddles thumbs...no org....no...NO....NOOO!!!!
I may actually have to find work to do at the Corp today....


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (noamatt)*

I hope we don't have the same problems getting back up like we did the last BIG crash. Lost pics, lost members, lost, tons of threads. It was ugly.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

Org AND the forums for the DFW NB Club are down!








Guess today is gonna be a "Best of: Achewood" day...


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_I hope we don't have the same problems getting back up like we did the last BIG crash. Lost pics, lost members, lost, tons of threads. 

Well I doubt I'd mourn the loss of a few threads..


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*

What a crappy Monday morning. No .org to go through to kill time, and ease into the new work week.
I think we need to setup a jcroft emergency hot line.


----------



## Captainxeroid (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (noamatt)*








Do work...while @ work???







That's funny!







Jeff is back from the the Bahamas....right???


----------



## jdesigns (Jun 1, 2003)

*No Org*

I don't know how much longer I can take it without the Org! 
I guess for me, it is probably a good thing since I start school this morning. Though it would be nice to relax before I go. I hope it is back when I get out of class!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: No Org (jdesigns)*

Yeesh, is it beneath you guys to post here?








Oh right, no hoo-ha to waste time in.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: No Org (13minutes)*

jeez brent do you have to be a complete ass on every forum


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: No Org (eunos94)*

Oh, good, I thought it was just MY computer! But Oh no! The last one was devastating! 
I hope it's not bad.......
dnyed


----------



## VR NB Racer (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: No Org (2002turboS)*

Laughing, the internet is like a drug to sooo many. haha
1 billion sites but the one you want is DOA for a day.
Nobody will remember the crash in a week...
The org chat page will return for sure better


----------



## Loic (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: No Org (2002turboS)*

If the backup is ok, there should be no loss...
I'm thinking about Jeff, because I know what a forum shutdown is (ok, it was not the same scale!).


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: No Org (Loic)*

the org sucks anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
hope it never gets back up


----------



## noamatt (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: No Org (VR NB Racer)*

Yes 1 billion sites, and 1 of the 21 I personally look at during the day is down. I have other things to look at.
1 http://pc.ign.com
2 http://cube.ign.com
3 http://pocket.ign.com
4 http://www.nintendo.com
5 http://www.msnbc.com
6 http://www.cnn.com
7 http://www.bestbuy.com
8 http://www.vwvortex.com
9 http://www.apple.com/trailers
10 http://www.dell.com
11 http://www.wjz.com
12 http://www.cbsnews.com
13 http://www.ebay.com
14 http://www.ubid.com
15 http://www.sierra.com
16 http://www.microsoft.com
17 http://www.comcast.net
18 http://www.noaa.gov
19 http://www.intellicast.com
20 http://www.weather.com
So the ORG is down, those, with the work I do get me through the day.


_Modified by noamatt at 12:50 PM 9-22-2003_


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: No Org (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_the org sucks anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
hope it never gets back up









Yeah, it's funny how much forums can suck after they ban you.


----------



## Cumulus (Sep 22, 2003)

I was wondering if someone here would start a thread like this. 
Wow, noamatt, that many sites are down? 
~Deanna


----------



## noamatt (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Cumulus)*

LOL no...Those are all the other sites I view during the day on top of nb.org


----------



## Cumulus (Sep 22, 2003)

Whew! Geez, I was going to say, dang that's a lot of crashes, worst than Seattle traffic! LOL! 
Okay, I'm having Ord withdrawals...


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Cumulus)*

just takin care of bidnizz


----------



## skimble (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm in Topeka and I'd offer Jeff some help, but I don't have a way to get ahold of him with the org down.







I'll take him out for dinner when this is over, or at least restock his supply of hacker food. Oreos and Pepsi usually works for me.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (skimble)*

Glad to see that, in the outskirts of the New Beetle community, the little angst-laden tuners still have a little hovel for them to whine and complain in...
Yay for all both of you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cumulus (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (skimble)*

I hope Jeff's doing okay. I'd be pulling my hair out by now. I'm sure he'll need dinner and a bit of relaxation when the server is back up.


----------



## noamatt (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Cumulus)*

Well in the interim someone get him some case of cold ones. He'll probably need 'em


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: No Org (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_the org sucks anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
hope it never gets back up









I guess now I know why I basically quit posting here and moved on to the .org
Too many attitude and ego clashes here for my tastes.
And such an astute critique to boot.








It's sad to see the few VW owners that opt to be so nasty.















But at least I know now that I'm not the only one having problems with the site. Hopefully it'll be back up and running soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lightbulb (Sep 3, 2003)

Lets see, without being able to surf the org, I finally installed XP onto my computer, downloaded a bunch of music......
I think I'm going thru org withdrawl.....


----------



## bludden (Feb 27, 2002)

Fast and Furious...sounds like an .ORG gag name.
Vortex is great for seeing whats happening in my region VW wise, and reading the news - they have great articles here.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Still down and I'm feeling withdrawal symptoms!!


----------



## marvins_dad (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (bludden)*









I'm still alive!
The DFW New Beetle Club Forum is back up!
Just am missing the contact info for this weekends show in Houston.
Hope the Org is back up soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sunny 1957 (Aug 18, 2003)

What do you mean the Org is down? No wonder I could not get on there this morning.
What shall we do? Can anyone fix it? What will we do? Please fix it or I shall run mad!!


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (bludden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bludden* »_Fast and Furious...sounds like an .ORG gag name.










































































Oh yes, very threatening. I'd put 10 bucks on the fact that he's probably got one of those NOS stickers on his car that came with the Fast & The Furious DVD.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (BeetleJen)*

Fast and Furious
Comes too fast and his boyfreind is furious


----------



## noamatt (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (eunos94)*

hahahahahahaha







if he practices Trantric he can make an entire....ooo, sorry was watching American Pie 2...


----------



## Cumulus (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (eunos94)*

LOL!! ohmygoodness!! Ouch!! That's hilarious but OUCH!!


----------



## TrappedOnEarth (Apr 20, 2002)

Egads! I hope I didn't break it.  Well, I was on it (the ORG) when it went down, but I parachuted down and landed safely.
I'm OK, but I need my Org fix... I'm suffering from withdrawal.



_Modified by TrappedOnEarth at 9:15 PM 9-22-2003_


----------



## kgirlbug2k (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (TrappedOnEarth)*

I finally got the center cap to my rims and took crappy nite pics....
and hanging out here http://www.postalmag.com
if y'all want to chat im kgirlbugjeep on AIM
bjkeifer on yahoo
or [email protected] on MSN


----------



## jdesigns (Jun 1, 2003)

I wonder if Jeff has thought about coming over here to let everyone know what is going on? Hmmmmm


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (jdesigns)*

Just chill. It isn't the end of the world or anything. Hell, the fact that a privately run server stands up so well is a testement to Jeff's ability. A couple days downtime is not a big deal. 
I'd rather have him just quietly getting what needs to be done done rather than having to apprise everyone of the situation regularly.


_Modified by 13minutes at 9:24 PM 9-22-2003_


----------



## Cumulus (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (jdesigns)*

That came to my mind as well jdesigns, he must be buried in it right now. Hope it's nothing too serious. I must say I've been impressed at how well things have held up with so many thousands of members now and thousands upon thousands of threads, photos, etc.








I'm having serious withdrawals too!! _It's like a drug!! Or owning a bug!!_ I'm hooked!


----------



## jdesigns (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Just chill. It isn't the end of the world or anything. Hell, the fact that a privately run server stands up so well is a testement to Jeff's ability. A couple days downtime is not a big deal. 
I'd rather have him just quietly getting what needs to be done done rather than having to apprise everyone of the situation regularly.

_Modified by 13minutes at 9:24 PM 9-22-2003_


I am also very impressed that things run so well. I would worry less if I knew what was going on. Did he get hit with a virus, server crash, Car accident, got tired of us all, etc........

Withdrawls


----------



## skimble (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Iago)*

"Glad to see that, in the outskirts of the New Beetle community, the little angst-laden tuners still have a little hovel for them to whine and complain in...
Yay for all both of you." - Iago
What was that all about?


----------



## kgirlbug2k (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (skimble)*

some of us are having microchats...


----------



## Cumulus (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (skimble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skimble* »_"Glad to see that, in the outskirts of the New Beetle community, the little angst-laden tuners still have a little hovel for them to whine and complain in...
Yay for all both of you." - Iago
What was that all about? 


That one confused me too.


----------



## hestersu (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: (Cumulus)*

Well - I did manage to finish rearranging one of my guest rooms. And I've been surfing several online shopping places I like. But I do miss chatting with everyone. Hopefully the org will be back soon and all will be right with the world.


----------



## skimble (Sep 22, 2003)

I guess that makes a little more sense, but not much. I didn't know if that was supposed to be a slam at me, the Org in general, or something else. 
I dug up some non-org contact info on Jeff, so I'll see if he needs anything. I don't want to bother him for an update or anything, but if he's running the server locally, I may be able to help with hardware or bandwidth in a pinch.


----------



## Cumulus (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (skimble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skimble* »_
I dug up some non-org contact info on Jeff, so I'll see if he needs anything. I don't want to bother him for an update or anything, but if he's running the server locally, I may be able to help with hardware or bandwidth in a pinch. 

That's very cool of you to offer your help skimble.


----------



## skimble (Sep 22, 2003)

I don't know about how cool it is, but I appreciate the compliment. I'm one of the few org-folk in the area, so there's really no choice in the matter. Friends help their friends, even if they've never met.








I've been the guy with a server dead in his hands and hundreds of internet customers calling continuously, paging me, calling my home, and literally beating on my office door because they can't surf RIGHT NOW!!!, so I know what a pain this kind of problem can be.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (skimble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skimble* »_I don't know about how cool it is, but I appreciate the compliment. I'm one of the few org-folk in the area, so there's really no choice in the matter. Friends help their friends, even if they've never met.








I've been the guy with a server dead in his hands and hundreds of internet customers calling continuously, paging me, calling my home, and literally beating on my office door because they can't surf RIGHT NOW!!!, so I know what a pain this kind of problem can be. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aliehs (May 15, 2003)

Haha, I am actually getting some work done! I'm jonesing for the Org, though! How 'bout them BUCS!!!


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (skimble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skimble* »_
I dug up some non-org contact info on Jeff, so I'll see if he needs anything. I don't want to bother him for an update or anything, but if he's running the server locally, I may be able to help with hardware or bandwidth in a pinch. 

WOW!! That is very cool of you to help out like that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (skimble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skimble* »_
I dug up some non-org contact info on Jeff, so I'll see if he needs anything. I don't want to bother him for an update or anything, but if he's running the server locally, I may be able to help with hardware or bandwidth in a pinch. 
I don't know about how cool it is, but I appreciate the compliment. I'm one of the few org-folk in the area, so there's really no choice in the matter. Friends help their friends, even if they've never met. 

WOW!! That is very cool of you to help out like that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (BeetleJen)*

When the org gets back online I think we will need to start making some more donations so Jeff can get that server updated.


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Support the .org and donate .. even if that means 'again'*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_When the org gets back online I think we will need to start making some more donations so Jeff can get that server updated.









Yeah, we were going strong with the donations for a while, but recently it looks like the tally's been stuck at $1618, still fairly shy of the $2000 goal. We need to get another donation rally going! 
*Jennifer
*Proud newbeetle.org Sponsor - You should be too!**



_Modified by BeetleJen at 12:07 AM 9-23-2003_


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (eunos94)*

there there... play nice children...
FastAndFurious has a dope ass bug, and i'm pretty sure there aren't any NOS stickers








as for org alternatives? looking at local mk1's and mk2's for sale... maybe new projekt ?


----------



## skimble (Sep 22, 2003)

The email address I found from a whois lookup bounced and no one answered the phone, so if someone has a way to contact Jeff and feels comfortable passing it along to me, I'd appreciate it. Let me know and I'll PM you or something. I guess I could drive by the listed address, but I'd rather not just show up at his apartment like some crazed NB stalker. Amber's told me that kind of thing can be disturbing!


----------



## jdesigns (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (skimble)*

The Org Appears to be back! WooHoo!


----------



## TrappedOnEarth (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (jdesigns)*

Certainly is!


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (TrappedOnEarth)*

Yessssssss!!!


----------



## skimble (Sep 22, 2003)

Great! Back to lurker status on the vortex...


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (skimble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skimble* »_Great! Back to lurker status on the vortex...


Nah I'm not a lurker here but this forum is dead.
I do love reading the classies everyday though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_

Nah I'm not a lurker here but this forum is dead.


But it doesn't have to be.


----------



## BeetleJen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_

Nah I'm not a lurker here but this forum is dead.


I think the .org crashed caused this place to have the most action that it's seen in a while.







It'll quiet down now.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
But it doesn't have to be.









True, but quite a few of us do post over here. Just seems like most people would prefer the .org, since it's New Beetle specific. And since most of the peeps on the Vortex have no respect for the Beetle.
So it only seems to make sense that this area is usually a bit dead.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_
True, but quite a few of us do post over here. Just seems like most people would prefer the .org, since it's New Beetle specific. And since most of the peeps on the Vortex have no respect for the Beetle.
So it only seems to make sense that this area is usually a bit dead.


Try most of the orgers don't post here. Hell, it took an extended server holiday to get some people to even register... 
I'll digress, things can get ugly around these parts, but it's really nothing really bad. Atleast nothing to get worked up over. Sure, discussion gets more firy, scrapes will happen, but isn't that like life, after all? 
And NB's may not be very popular on the Vortex in general, but this here is bug forum, and message board *is* what you (the members) make of it.
Too bad the softer-shelled NB owners choose to leave it a wasteland.







Or perhaps just a waste.




_Modified by 13minutes at 4:22 PM 9-23-2003_


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Why do you want people to hang out here so bad Brent?
The org is a much better site for beetle owners it suits ther personalities better. 
Im glad you like the Vortex, so do I. Just not for Beetle stuff. We have a fantastic site that does everything that this one doesnt. 
The org is for people that are happy, the vortex is for complainers. Enjoy


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

My comment was aimed at the anti-Org'ers.


----------



## skimble (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Iago)*

Ah, that makes even more sense. Still wasn't a very nice thing to say, but I know that's often the vortex way for some reason. Oh well, back to arguing with bludden on the org...


----------



## Turbo99jetta (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (eunos94)*

need to see some dubs in fast and the furious


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Fast and Furious
Comes too fast and his boyfreind is furious









grow up


----------



## VR NB Racer (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

It's not hard to get gang tackled here if you go and ask for it....
Let the others spew and then they look bad, it's responding in anger and hate that they love to jump on, But if they spent the energy on possitives the board would be all the better for it...
Someday...
PS nb.org is a fine place but IMHO full of chatters and not too technical.
Vortex is more technical as a whole. 
Both do not deserve the BS bashing...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (BeetleJen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleJen* »_








































































Oh yes, very threatening. I'd put 10 bucks on the fact that he's probably got one of those NOS stickers on his car that came with the Fast & The Furious DVD.









its pretty pathetic of you to judge me or my car based on a user name. Save your 10 bucks even though you lost the bet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

yeah let me get on the org and debate on which flower am i going to put in my flower vase today.....


----------



## Cumulus (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (VR NB Racer)*

I think both sites serve a good purpose.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (Cumulus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cumulus* »_I think both sites serve a good purpose.









I agree. And quite a few of us have gathered quite a bit of technical knowledge utlizing both sites.
I kinda have to laugh at some of the comments here. People complaining about the bashing, yet, I've read MANY a post by these same people who've done nothing but bash the .org, and anyone who isn't them.
Perhaps they should practice what they preach?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (pdoel)*

whats so informative about the org?.. the few people that know their stuff are on here too, the rest are just taking up useless space on those forums http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

Case and point.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_whats so informative about the org?.. the few people that know their stuff are on here too, the rest are just taking up useless space on those forums http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

LOL Have you ever even read the different forums? There's more technical information about the New Beetle there, than you'll ever find here.
I've done a hell of a lot of mods to my New Beetle (about $8,000 worth), and everything I needed to know, I found right there on the .org.
And funny. If I ever post info here in the tech forums about the stuff I've done, no one seems to care.
Oh well.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (pdoel)*

what have u done thats so technical, most of the things u probably done everyone did and everyone has thats why people pay no mind to it...as opposed to the org where u can change your floor mats and its the talk of the forum...u might not find technical information on the new beetle forums but u can sure find information on about anything in other categorys, after all its the same car as jetta/gti
_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_
I've done a hell of a lot of mods to my New Beetle (about $8,000 worth), and everything I needed to know, I found right there on the .org.

\
stop bragging how much u spent on ur car, my system and rims alone were that much










_Modified by FastAndFurious at 3:29 AM 9-25-2003_


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

And the urinary olympics have begun...
Stop bragging about how much you spent on your car. My engagement ring for the wife alone was that much.







That'll last me a helluva lot longer than some r0ll3rz and a ph4t syst3m, y0!
What's the point of this argument again?


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I wasn't bragging about how much I spent on my car. A few of you (FastandFurius, NB VR Racer) make a lot of claims. Act is if you're the only ones who've done anything to their cars, and that nobody on the .org does anything but replace the flowers in their vase.
Your comments here, are exactly my point. You want to know what I've done to my car? Maybe follow the link in my signature and check it out. But of course, you've never done that, and just make ridiculous claims that someone changes their floor matts, and everyone on the .org goes gaga.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (pdoel)*

dude i been on the org and i know what goes on and i just can't stand it for the most part..i guees its just not for me


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_dude i been on the org and i know what goes on and i just can't stand it for the most part..i guees its just not for me

And that's fine, but there are a lot of people who like it.
And don't just assume that because someone posts there, that they don't know what the hell they're doing, and that the only mods they've done is flowers.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (pdoel)*

i said in most cases they dont know what they are doing and i did say that those that know their stuff are on the vortex too...
anyway nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_i said in most cases they dont know what they are doing and i did say that those that know their stuff are on the vortex too...
anyway nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool. Sounds like we're on the same page.








Thanks for the props!


----------



## VR NB Racer (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

hey now....
on the org I was told a $2000 brand new charger in the box that sat for 9month was not sold over my "attitude..." Full BS, sold it local installed for 1950 brand new...Who lost out on that one....Then a org/roswell sponsor tries to "bann me from R2k" What kind of Fantasy powertrip is that?? We out sponsored them at R4k...even when we sell nothing...
Who cares if you like the seller...the price was unreal..kill other sponsors? no comment.
Pissing about the dollars now, great....I have 1000 hours in my car...thats more than allmost anyone....$$$??? Whatever...
Skill? can you take a total lost car and turn it into a winner hanging at home in your own shop?? 
Soo far off topic and BS it hurts....
I have two golf turbos, a passat and the bug is for fun and not the primary reason for living,,,as it is on the org...
Face it the Vortex is way better for everyone overall and like 100 times larger with no chat room







, BUT Each site serves it's members...so why bash one or the other..missing to point of the internet if its just a hate room...thousands view...
Before








After


----------



## Cumulus (Sep 22, 2003)

The reason I like the Org, is it has brought fans of the NB together, of all ages - that's the purpose. It's not just all technical stuff, it has a human side too. 

If you've been banned from the site, I can understand why you don't like it but don't slam people you don't know, they are not responsible for what happened to you in the past. 
Again, I think both VW Vortex and NB.org serve us well.


----------



## noamatt (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Cumulus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cumulus* »_The reason I like the Org, is it has brought fans of the NB together, of all ages - that's the purpose. It's not just all technical stuff, it has a human side too. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So true


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (noamatt)*

if i dont like it, I dont like it, so get over it...but why come here and put up a useless topic on "wow geee what am i going to do since the org is down" like if its a life and death situation.. and all the dilema about how vortex isn't so nice, well  simply if you dont like it dont post, nobody is putting a gun to your head


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

That's life. Just like the people who sign up on the .org just to say they hate Beetles.
I believe in the past when the Vortex has been down, we've had threads on the .org asking what's up with the Vortex.


----------



## Cumulus (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_if i dont like it, I dont like it, so get over it...but why come here and put up a useless topic on "wow geee what am i going to do since the org is down" like if its a life and death situation.. and all the dilema about how vortex isn't so nice, well simply if you dont like it dont post, nobody is putting a gun to your head

If you don't like the thread, why are you participating? No one is putting a gun to YOUR head. 
Are you always this angry?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Cumulus)*

man im not even gonna reply anymore


----------



## skimble (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm just trying to figure out why VR NB Racer parked his car on a race track.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (skimble)*

Well this thread has run its course...


----------

